
Open Source Captures 0.02% of the Value It Creates - joeyespo
https://gratipay.news/open-source-captures-almost-none-of-the-value-it-creates-9015eb7e293e
======
mabynogy
Someone should invent something else. I like free software but it's not
sustainable as an author.

~~~
whit537
Invent something besides free software, you mean?

I think it can be sustainable if we can change the culture in tech so that
it's normal to support open source. There are 20M programmers in the world. If
10% of us each had a budget of $1,000 from our employers to spend on open
source each year, that would be $2B/yr for the open source community--
equivalent to another Red Hat.

